
How To Build A Ship in a Bottle - jackchristopher
http://boyslife.org/hobbies-projects/projects/2459/raise-the-sails/
======
jackchristopher
The detailed version on how to do "impossible bottles" (with ships):
<http://www.answers.com/topic/ship-in-a-bottle-2>

Some of them a pretty crazy: [http://www.moillusions.com/2006/04/impossible-
bottles-pictur...](http://www.moillusions.com/2006/04/impossible-bottles-
pictures-collection.html)

------
sliverstorm
Well that ruins it for me. I always thought ship-in-a-bottles were much more
awesome than that- i.e. you assemble the thing inside the bottle, rigging and
all, using a stick and glue or something like that.

Sometimes the mystery... it's just better that way.

